# First Time Teaching A Lesson: Any Tips?



## jenainy (Oct 21, 2011)

bump please?


----------



## SpottedDraftRider (Jun 26, 2011)

First of all where are you going to start? Are you going to teach the girl how to groom and tack the horse or are you going to do all of this before she arrives? I remember when my mom was teaching me to ride (I was 4 or 5), she would watch me groom the horse and tell me if I was doing anything I wasn't supposed to do. Then she would help me tack up because at the time I couldn't reach the horse's back or head.  She led me around at a walk to help me get a feel for the movement of the horse. Then she would tell me to sit up straight, and stretch through my heels to help me get in the basic riding position. Once I had that position somewhat okay and was comfortable, she told me how to steer. She helped me steer around a few corners, and let go of the reins. She still walked next to me and started telling me more about riding (what to do and not to do). Then she let me walk around on the rail by myself and stood in the center of the ring. Then my lesson ended about there. She helped me dismount, untacked, and groomed the horse again. I hope this helps, and good luck.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

As a person just getting started in the teaching field, there are some hard firm preparations you MUST make. 

Since you are working with a beginner AND you are using your own horse, you MUST get instructors insurance to protect yourself. You have no idea what you stand to lose if your student falls off your horse and gets hurt. You could lose everything! Even if you are doing it for free, you are assuming the liability when you provide your horse.

Without that protection, I would highly recommend rethinking teaching at all.


----------



## jenainy (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you Allison for your input, but I have that side of things handled. 
And spotted- yes, I am starting right from scratch with catching the horse, handling it, grooming it and them if we get as far as for her to get on and be lead around, that will be great. Thanks for your input!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpottedDraftRider (Jun 26, 2011)

Your welcome. I skipped the very first part due to me growing up around horses. So I got to get on the horse for my first ever lesson. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

SpottedDraftRider said:


> First of all where are you going to start? Are you going to teach the girl how to groom and tack the horse or are you going to do all of this before she arrives? I remember when my mom was teaching me to ride (I was 4 or 5), she would watch me groom the horse and tell me if I was doing anything I wasn't supposed to do. Then she would help me tack up because at the time I couldn't reach the horse's back or head.  She led me around at a walk to help me get a feel for the movement of the horse. Then she would tell me to sit up straight, and stretch through my heels to help me get in the basic riding position. Once I had that position somewhat okay and was comfortable, she told me how to steer. She helped me steer around a few corners, and let go of the reins. She still walked next to me and started telling me more about riding (what to do and not to do). Then she let me walk around on the rail by myself and stood in the center of the ring. Then my lesson ended about there. She helped me dismount, untacked, and groomed the horse again. I hope this helps, and good luck.


This sounds like the lessons my neighbor would teach me when I was that age. She used to give me books about horses and I would have homework and learn the parts of the horses and general knowledge about horses. And if remembered everything should would let me choose what kind of lesson I did that day. Those are one of the best memories I have from growing up, I practically lived in that barn and the horse was like my best friend.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

jenainy said:


> So today, I am teaching my first lesson. I know the girl, and she knows the horse she is riding, I have seen her ride him, I am not too worried about her lesson.
> But this coming up week, I am teaching a lesson to a brand new beginner, on my horse, that she has never met before. Any tips when it comes to doing beginner lessons? I have a general idea of what we are going to go through, but since she is so young I don't want to overload her with information, but at the same time, obviously I want to teach her enough to keep her safe around the horse/horses in general.
> Any suggestions? Or stories from your own experience?
> 
> Thank you!


One of the first things to remember is that they are a beginner. Think of something you have no idea how to do and that you decided to get lessons. This is how your student is going to feel. 
Simple is best. If they want the basics, do the basics. Do they have any experience around horses? Are they a bold or somewhat scared? Do they listen well or are you going to have to watch their every movement to make sure they don't end up on the underside of the horse. 
Each person is an individual just like the horse. With a young beginner its best to take it slow. Go at the person's pace but be careful not to let them get ahead of themselves either. I enjoy teaching kids to ride and have learned that you will make mistakes. 
As for under saddle. KIDS LOVE GAMES. Around the world. Touch the ears, butt, their toes but no moving their legs . Lie back on the horse and my favorite, dead man. These teach kids confidence and keep lessons fun. You want your rider to enjoy being with the horse, then you can start fine tuning. 
ABOVE ALL: SAFETY FIRST!!!!! Always have control of the horse no matter how well behaved they are when working with a beginner.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree, keep it simple. Just learning the knots of how to tack up a western saddle will feel confusing . Or how to put on a bridle. Keep plenty of new things for the next week. and the next . . .


----------

